# stinking old hunt



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's a old hunting pictures from a few years back 36 cal lead , I think of not a marble from 20ish feet.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

You need some guts to go out against a skunk ! Is it edible ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I did not eat it they are pest here this one something was wrong with it there is a fur market for them but I just buryed it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Shooting a skunk with a slingshot sounds like a recipe for a smelly disaster!!! You are a tougher guy than I am to do that!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

What size looped tubes you using, if you remember ?

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

1745


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Excellent shooting.

I was over at a friend's house a few months ago and we saw a skunk run into an irrigation pipe. I didn't have a slingshot with me (I know, shouldn't happen) and he ran into the house and grabbed a shotgun. I went over and turned the irrigation on, and out came the skunk with the first spray of water. He shot the skunk, I turned the irrigation back off, but it's a strong flow of water and created a small pond that the skunk was now in.

We went about other things for a few minutes, then came back to the location.

The skunk was at the edge of the small pond and was easy to get at, but there was a rainbow sheen of skunk oil all over the surface, and sure enough one of his horses was busily lapping up the skunk-oil covered water.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey Ghost, nice shot.

Those tubes on your slingshot, how are they attached? I am wondering because i have had slippage with wrap and tuck on tubes.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I drill 2 3/16 hole one over the top of each other make my band sets drop a piece of string in the top hole around the band sets and back in the hole hold the band set pull the string and the band gets small enough to pass through the hole and then do the bottom pull tight and it won't slip out to remove do the same with the string but backwards.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks a bunch, i might just try that :wave:


----------

